# How much do you consider a £20 bag is?



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

On average, how many grams would you expect to get in a £20 or $40 bag of strong weed?


----------



## T9X (Aug 5, 2008)

depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

Ultra Haze said:


> On average, how many grams would you expect to get in a £20 or $40 bag of strong weed?


3-4grams but don't know in europe and i hardly ever buy weed


----------



## NorCalGrower (Aug 5, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


I like your 1/8 estimate there.... haha 

Here's a hint, there are 28 grams in an ounce, and there is 8 "Eighths" in an ounce. 

To the OP: Here in Northern California high quality cannabis goes for anywhere from 40-60 an Eighth. (3.5 grams)


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


Oh BTW an 1/8 it 3.5 grams bro and a 1/4 is 7. If you are getting 5 gram 1/8's you dealer must be dumb or really generous.


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 5, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


 
5.6 grams is a pretty heavy eigth....

*1 Ounce = 28.34952 Grams*

I pay 50-65 USD for an 1/8th


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Aug 5, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> 5.6 grams is a pretty heavy eigth....
> 
> *1 Ounce = 28.34952 Grams*
> 
> I pay 50-65 USD for an 1/8th


no such thing as a heavy 8th! either its an 8th or its not? if its 5.6 grams thats 5.6 grams

and i pay 20 bucks canadian -25 for 8th of highs but around here we call that a half quarter, i really dont know why?


----------



## T9X (Aug 5, 2008)

oh shit that was a typo thanks guys


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> no such thing as a heavy 8th! either its an 8th or its not? if its 5.6 grams thats 5.6 grams
> 
> and i pay 20 bucks canadian -25 for 8th of highs but around here we call that a half quarter, i really dont know why?


Damn canadians and their cheap weed! Its not even that cheap in Amsterdam


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 5, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> no such thing as a heavy 8th! either its an 8th or its not? if its 5.6 grams thats 5.6 grams
> 
> and i pay 20 bucks canadian -25 for 8th of highs but around here we call that a half quarter, i really dont know why?


I wasn't saying it was an eigth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i was saying his calculations were incorrect!!!!!!!!!!!
hence i posted what an ounce is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! accurately as you wanted to crrect me with exact measurement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

roll a joint, take a long healthy pull off it and relax!


----------



## T9X (Aug 5, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> I wasn't saying it was an eigth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i was saying his calculations were incorrect!!!!!!!!!!!
> hence i posted what an ounce is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! accurately as you wanted to crrect me with exact measurement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> roll a joint, take a long healthy pull off it and relax!


thank you reef for correcting me. i type the wrong numbers. and like you said let all sit down and roll a joint


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 5, 2008)

I posted a thread a few days ago about "jack asses" lol, and i'm not sure what triggers people into just being snide???? 

My "stoner" friends and I share a pretty common thread in this stoner community and thats the instinct to be "laid back" lol

Maybe its the hippie in me


----------



## T9X (Aug 5, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> I posted a thread a few days ago about "jack asses" lol, and i'm not sure what triggers people into just being snide????
> 
> My "stoner" friends and I share a pretty common thread in this stoner community and thats the instinct to be "laid back" lol
> 
> Maybe its the hippie in me



its like fuck it who really cares


----------



## KoseGrower (Aug 5, 2008)

3g is an average £20 bag


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

Good so 3g for £20/$40 sounds good


----------



## vince420 (Aug 5, 2008)

haha suckers, better move to canada we dont play with that middies shwag higsh all that bull shit, we just get straight qualtly bud i usaly buy a 20 bag and get 3 grams.


----------



## fierybong (Aug 5, 2008)

'Here' where I am not at in the US its like 150 an ounce for decent mids. 100 an ounce for dirt weed. Right now it's hard to find though, SWIM paid 40 for a rough quarter the other day.


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 5, 2008)

fierybong said:


> 'Here' where I am not at in the US its like 150 an ounce for decent mids. 100 an ounce for dirt weed. Right now it's hard to find though, SWIM paid 40 for a rough quarter the other day.


wow!! never heard it sooo cheap in the US... except 25 years ago


----------



## dilbo99 (Aug 6, 2008)

3.5 grammes every time - £20 is standard for an 1/8th where i am


----------



## NYCJB (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys are so lucky. Its hard to find a legit gram of some piff nowadays. Everyones tryin to make more money baggin dubs to .7-.9...Good thing I got some homegrown in the making.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

$20 a gram for dank weed where i am. 40 bag is around 2 grams.


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 6, 2008)

ditto, but tough to find grams now....

isn't it crazy, i don't know your ages, and i don't want to sound old (late 30's), when i was in HS i paid 10 bucks for a dime, 25 for a quarter and 80-100 for an O... Granted the stuff here now is much better and ya don't get that splitting headache from smoking it like ya used to, but wow times have changed in the weed world


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish prices were still like that. Myself( 18 ) usually pays 20 a gram. 40 am 8th. 100 a quarter. 200 a half. 400 an O.

These prices are for good buds too.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 7, 2008)

YIKES!!!! I had no idea sweet ganja was so expensive in the UK and stateside. Here in "mid-canada" prices for highs are usually
$10=1 gram
$30=3.5 grams (an 8th)
$50=7 grams (a quarter)
$160-$200=28 grams (an ounce, a zip, an orange or to be simple, a bag.)
Obviously for the mids or *shudder*lows it would be cheaper.
But having said that, i haven't had to buy grass for months thanks to all the information this site has given me. i feel like a fool for all the money i've put into criminal hands over the years. Gives me half a mind to quit my job and devote my life to flooding the world with weed, making it so abundant the prices have to plummet, and laws have to change.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah i wasnt tryna be hostile towards the mans, my bad if it came off that way , but i know we got the cheap dope up here and its quite good for mids and highs, but the lows are like the depths of hell lows around here


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 7, 2008)

sometimes where i'm at in the midwest, we can pay upwards to 75 for an 1/8th if its been dry for awhile... 65 is a better average.... and its always mids, rarely anything better than mids.. until  ....................


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

Come to the east coast. Not only do we have Jon Bon Jovi but we have an abundance of .


----------



## puccachedda (Aug 7, 2008)

over here in england,you can expect anythink between,1.8 - 2.8 for £20 pound


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


A pool (1/8th) is 3.5grams bra! one onion is 28g really like 28.5 but here you'll only get 28g from ne d-boy maybe less if he think u stupid.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> sometimes where i'm at in the midwest, we can pay upwards to 75 for an 1/8th if its been dry for awhile... 65 is a better average.... and its always mids, rarely anything better than mids.. until  ....................


Fuck naw i'd rob his ass 75 for a pool of da fire-lob. You can get a pool of WW fo dat if you came to me n i knew u was gon sell it. Official exotic like kush widow is 25-30 a bone/gram here in GA. I dont care it you was in a desert rob his ass bra he dukin you bra.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> ditto, but tough to find grams now....
> 
> isn't it crazy, i don't know your ages, and i don't want to sound old (late 30's), when i was in HS i paid 10 bucks for a dime, 25 for a quarter and 80-100 for an O... Granted the stuff here now is much better and ya don't get that splitting headache from smoking it like ya used to, but wow times have changed in the weed world


Yea dats bout right fo basic lob bra. I get da onions for $60 tho n sell it fo $80 sometimes da ball/$100 only if i don't particularly like da switch i just served. Gotta love da oldschool prices. *Firelob/decent mids will run you a dub for da pool $35-40 a Micheal vick/quarter n $115 a onion.* 
If it's drought time 125 a onion from my boys never me I'm never out of da lob bra and neither should ya dealer he aint no dboy if he cant keep onions of lob on deck.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> I wish prices were still like that. Myself( 18 ) usually pays 20 a gram. 40 am 8th. 100 a quarter. 200 a half. 400 an O.
> 
> These prices are for good buds too.


Ite think bout ya prices bra. *Ya dealer dukin you.* 
You said $40 a pool/3.5g right? 
2 pools is a vick/7grams. dats $80 he gettin you. 
*He should be droppin da price when you buy mo not raising them.* 
If you buy a quarter den he should charge you like $75 not $100 he gettin you fo $20+. 
When you buy a pool you payin about $11 a gram.
But if you cop a vick from him you payin about $14 a gram.
He's a bitch dealer(no disrespect if he ya boy)!
He taxin da hell out u!
*It's okay to tax on small amts but not when you copin mo u don't raise da price you lower.*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

like you said a "pool"...two slices where im from...costs 100. Thats 40 less then youd pay if you bought per gram. A slice is 40. Your only paying for 2 grams there and getting 1.5 for free. I look at the bright side not the down side Mane. 

However, new dealers are always welcome in my life...only if they have the stickiest of the icky though. So if anyones ever in the area hook it up


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> like you said a "pool"...two slices where im from...costs 100. Thats 40 less then youd pay if you bought per gram. A slice is 40. Your only paying for 2 grams there and getting 1.5 for free. I look at the bright side not the down side Mane.
> 
> However, new dealers are always welcome in my life...only if they have the stickiest of the icky though. So if anyones ever in the area hook it up


Neva thought of it dat way just sayin in da A you cant do that he'd get robbed and noone would buy from him. I guess it's just da d-boy rules here. U in da us?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

Jersey born and raised actually. My guy was only a middle man really tryin to make a buck. He got shit from some guy that really had the connections, buds were shipped from AMS.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

damn well if he got da dude wit da nects den his boy must be dukin him i can see y he taxin but he doin it backwards. Wateva works fo him tho. Im in da atl guess dat south weed is fo da low even in a drought. U grow bra? I love to grow just started up cause da heats kinda off me. If u was in da A you'll our prices especially mines.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

I might grow this year but the season is gunna be over pretty soon. Probably gunna plant 5 Durban Poison and 8 THC Bomb(wanted to try it out and see if it lives up to its description) and try to get them to flower before it gets to cold. 12/12 starts mid october so gotta hurry. If i had my own place id grow indoors


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> I might grow this year but the season is gunna be over pretty soon. Probably gunna plant 5 Durban Poison and 8 THC Bomb(wanted to try it out and see if it lives up to its description) and try to get them to flower before it gets to cold. 12/12 starts mid october so gotta hurry. If i had my own place id grow indoors


Oh Tbomb does. from mj-seeeds.nl right? I love growin it and smokin it. Fat-short ass plant bra. I'm still watin on mines but wont grow it until jan. proly germ on my b-day for good luck. 
*My wish is 10 females(blow out da blunt not da candles)*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya marijuana-seeds.nl. What else are you growin?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Oh Tbomb does. from mj-seeeds.nl right? I love growin it and smokin it. Fat-short ass plant bra.


 
Is the smoke real good? How is the high? Tell me about this strain cause i know almost nothing about it


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Ya marijuana-seeds.nl. What else are you growin?


Right now I got 6 mo seeds in a dvd case (2WW, 2PPP Fem, 2Aurora Indica)

I have 9 plants already planted barely came up yet.
2 Carnival Fem (one in rockwool)
2 PPP Fem
3 AI
2 WW (one in rockwool)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Is the smoke real good? How is the high? Tell me about this strain cause i know almost nothing about it


I wish i had my old cpu all my past grows were on there. But neway. As i said really short i had nice phenos. Short internodes
Buds do sparkle nicely even after cure. My yield per plant was out the ass too. 
*Just over 3onions per plant(only 4 females out of 5 dat grow) and they were only like 11in when put into flower about 19in after didn't even double idk y never seen dat befo. 

Me n my boy was knocked out off a 1.2g blunt oh n my head was gone bra like i couldn't stand up. Well i could but i woulda fell on my face.

*It took sum hard nutes dat I threw at it real well i mean all my AN bud boosters to the max. I only did this cause in another grow diary off nirvana he said it took hard nutes well.
I sog sum clones in my 6 bubbler and got 1 and 3vicks per plant(49g). only about 14in tall after flower.
I fucks wit it.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

tch bomb will make ya whole body weak fo sure but my head was gone mo. Not like cerebral like a do not drive watsoever/ high.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I wish i had my old cpu all my past grows were on there. But neway. As i said really short i had nice phenos. Short internodes
> Buds do sparkle nicely even after cure. My yield per plant was out the ass too.
> *Just over 3onions per plant(only 4 females out of 5 dat grow) and they were only like 11in when put into flower about 19in after didn't even double idk y never seen dat befo. *
> 
> ...


 
You got 3 O's per plant? Dude you gotta me shittin me. Especially for such a small plant thats a huge yield. Would you classify THC Bomb to be a dank bud? Compare it to something if you can


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> tch bomb will make ya whole body weak fo sure but my head was gone mo. Not like cerebral like a do not drive watsoever/ high.


 
MY KINDA BUDS!


----------



## fierybong (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> $20 a gram for dank weed where i am. 40 bag is around 2 grams.


20 a GRAM?!? Does the stuff you're buying get you utterly lit off a gram? Sound outrageous to me, I would definitely be growing constantly if it was that much here.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

fierybong said:


> 20 a GRAM?!? Does the stuff you're buying get you utterly lit off a gram? Sound outrageous to me, I would definitely be growing constantly if it was that much here.


 
:] its like were the same person


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 7, 2008)

good to read that on the THC BOMB, I got my beans in yesterday and will be germinating them pretty soon.....


----------



## bongrippinbob (Aug 7, 2008)

$20 a gram is not unreasonable here in Cali. You can pay as much as $100 an 1/8 depending on which shop you go to. 
All the Canadian weed I have smoked has been shit. And I mean complete crap. This guy used to go up there every 2 months or so and come back with all kinds of shit for like $40 an eighth, and every time it was garbage. The only reason people would buy it was because he had it when every one else was dry.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 7, 2008)

Tried this shit once called Canadian Snow...it looked like Ice. It was pretty ticky icky if you catch my drift. I took a dip in the strawberry river after that


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> You got 3 O's per plant? Dude you gotta me shittin me. Especially for such a small plant thats a huge yield. Would you classify THC Bomb to be a dank bud? Compare it to something if you can


No lie bra dey had branches out da ass. I grow good plants. Small the sog was small and still did good to me.
I had good plants dat time da 2nd time was a little smaller only 2 1/2 but pretty cosist. Dank in the streets but as a smoke for me to be on everyday naw.


----------



## Mowbuss (Aug 8, 2008)

$20 - 2.8g
$40 - 6g

CANADIAN


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 8, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


 LMAO an 1/8=5.6 g's lol I think you will find an 1/8th is 3.5g's.

I know that people pay £20 for an 1/8 of good weed round here, SW UK.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 8, 2008)

I grow Thc bomb 12/12 from seed and average 2oz per plant, they are awesome yielders and it gets you so you feel like a ton of bricks are on your pulsating body and personally gave me the biggest munchies of my 18 years smoking!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 8, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> I grow Thc bomb 12/12 from seed and average 2oz per plant, they are awesome yielders and it gets you so you feel like a ton of bricks are on your pulsating body and personally gave me the biggest munchies of my 18 years smoking!




I cant wait to start growin these now


----------



## WEEDS (Aug 9, 2008)

I can get about a 1/4 of kush here in BC for $40, and 20 off friends.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

You can get a whole M.Vick fo 40? and fo a dub off friends. You can make a max 210(30 a gram) off a vick of kush bra. 
Or if you tossin deals $140($20 a bone). 
I'd love to cop a couple 16's from you connect


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 10, 2008)

1 Gram Of The kinest kine bud here is 20 dollars. 15 dollars for 2.8 grams of some good homegrown. 10 dollars for 2.8 of reggie. anywhere from 50 to75 for an ounce of schwag.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 10, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> 1 Gram Of The kinest kine bud here is 20 dollars. 15 dollars for 2.8 grams of some good homegrown. 10 dollars for 2.8 of reggie. anywhere from 50 to75 for an ounce of schwag.




I wanna live where you live...kiss-ass


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

about 3 grams in NW england. really depends what it is though.


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2008)

20 £ = 4 gramms !


----------



## firstgrowth (Aug 12, 2008)

here in the uk east midlands for the top stuff which i would say is as strong as what i was getting in amsterdam its now 1gram for £10 all the way up its getting very expensive here about the same for a gram in amsterdam (14euros) blues and armmagedon and a sweet haze mainly


----------



## jonnydox4 (Aug 12, 2008)

were i live in the uk its 2.5 grams for £20 which is a stroke dats y every1 i know dat smokes grass grows der own and any1 dat cant grow smokes shity soap bar were its £40 a half onze of the gear


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 12, 2008)

T9X said:


> depends on where you are from, but i get like and 1/8 ounce(like 5.6 grams i think) for $50. if that help any


 yeah sell me 5.6 for 50 lolkiss-ass


----------



## smokeh (Aug 13, 2008)

firstgrowth said:


> here in the uk east midlands for the top stuff which i would say is as strong as what i was getting in amsterdam its now 1gram for £10 all the way up its getting very expensive here about the same for a gram in amsterdam (14euros) blues and armmagedon and a sweet haze mainly


yer same round here. i had a 10 bag of orange bud the other week. was only a gram of it but it was good


----------



## goneja (Aug 13, 2008)

3.5g = $40 right now, goes down alot during harvest season.
north california


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 16, 2008)

Yah I Live IN THE VERY MIDDLE Of The USA. Geuss Where! 20 U.S. For A Gram. 50 Us For An Eighth. Anywhere From 200 To 300 For An Ounce Of Da Kine.


----------

